# This Might Sound Dumb, But.....



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*This Might Sound Strange, Stupid, or Dumb, But.....*

Has anyone tried using the decals being used and that are available for decorating fingernails? There are some WICKED ones out there! Plus it looks like they might be a good fit for HO scale car projects. Intructions seem to appear to be the same as for plastic model decals - soak in water, remove, place, let dry, and clear coat. Just some fodder 'fer y'all to chew on....
:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Somewhere amongst the threads someone has used them with success.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have used them, especially for a PEACE bus I have. 
others are good too. they need to be sprayed with clear before using to set the ink though.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob...Mr. Fingernail Finatic...zilla uses em all the time, he's just been dragging his butt lately on builds... RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think Zilla and LEDjoe use them on a regular basis. I've been wanting to try them out,
but can't find any STP fingernail decals...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I used them too. No problems at all. I agree with Alpink about putting clear on them before using them. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rich, one of the seller on the Bay where B...Zilla gets them will do custom decals. You provide the artwork, and they'll make them. The catch with them is they'll be printed on clear decal paper, so they won't work great on dark colored cars. As alpink says, they need to be clear coated. I don't know if they can print them small enough for contingency decals either.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Doesn't sound strange, stupid or dumb to me. A decal is a decal and if it's in a design I can use, I'll use it regardless of it's intended use.

Another potential source is those small water transfer tattoo sheets for kids. You can find them in 2 Dollar Shops, thrift stores, etc. There's a heap of designs and themes in all shapes, colours and sizes. I have a stash of them around here somewhere that I had intended to do some testing with at some stage and forgot about them until this thread. Given the method for applying them, I'd think they would only be suitable for flat or mildly curved areas.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I have used transfer tatoo sheets with acceptable success.


----------

